# coding from home jobs



## joannbaumert (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm currently expecting any day now & am looking at staying home with our child.  I can't afford to quit working entirely and would love to find a coding from home position.  Is there any coding from home positions that are out there?  I have experience in family practice for 5 years and currently have been in an orthopaedic spine practice coding spine surgeries, injections, physical therapy, and office visits.  Could anyone help me out?  I would appreciate it!


----------



## sundaey (Feb 10, 2011)

*coding from home*

Try K-force, I worked from home for a few months, they are always looking for coders. Good luck and congratulations.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Feb 11, 2011)

sundaey said:


> Try K-force, I worked from home for a few months, they are always looking for coders. Good luck and congratulations.



I agree, definitely try K-Force. I currently work full time, but was recommended to one of their recruiters. I received numerous calls regarding remote coding opportunities that I, regretfully, had to turn down. I just cannot take on a second job right now. The fact that the recruiter called me so many times leads me to believe that they probably have quite a bit of coding work.

Good luck and congrats on the baby!!


----------



## kristyrodecker (Feb 11, 2011)

*Opportunities*

Congrats on the baby! I just had my second in December. I've been coding from home for five years (just before my first one arrived). I have a small list of companies that hire at home coders that I have compiled on my website. I have worked for three of the ones listed. You may want to look into the details first though because most at home positions are independent contract ones. 

Here's a link to the list, just scroll to the bottom: http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html

Good luck!


----------



## ToniasCertification (Feb 12, 2011)

If you are interesting in teaching, Ultimate Medical Academy is looking for online instructors. I have been working for them for over 4 months and absolutely love it. Do a Google search and give them a call. They are located in Florida.


----------



## CatLaw (Feb 12, 2011)

There was another thread someone started about coding from home and I had replied to it.  Anyways, the AAPC had sent me an e-mail about The Coding Network looking for at-home coders in all specialties.  Either full time, part time, temporary or permanent.  Go to www.codingnetwork.com.

Good luck!
Catherine


----------



## joannbaumert (Feb 14, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the suggestions!  I will look into them.


----------

